# what ever happen to me keeping things simple and not touching stuff



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will leave tanks alone so they will look like this.
i will leave tanks alone so they will look like this again.
i will leave tanks alone so they will look like this again.
i will leave my tanks alone so they will look like this again.

so I was one another local fish site and found photos of a 25g(24x13x19) aquarium i use to have that was planted. it was my best and most filled in planted tank i ever have... i need to put a pad lock over my tanks.


























gives me ideals for my 30g xtall i have..


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah, i know what you mean. i went out of town last week, nobody to feed the fish so they were on their own.
when i got back the algae was dying and the fish were thriving, the thing had never looked so good.
there's a lesson in there somewhere...
that is a lovely tank.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> i will leave tanks alone... I need to put a pad lock over my tanks.


impossible!!!!!!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> impossible!!!!!!


I'm going to home depot and getting a pad lock this morning... and going to make my brother feed the fish.:fish:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I'm going to home depot and getting a pad lock this morning... and going to make my brother feed the fish.:fish:


well it's been 2 weeks with out touching and just putting in ferts and fish food so I'm doing good.
[smilie=n:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You got two more weeks till you get the 1 month chip.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep up the good work! You can do it!!! Get yourself another job to do (hobby) so you won't have time to mess with the tanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> You got two more weeks till you get the 1 month chip.


 I want pringle chips or I will take the black or purple colored poker chip.


----------

